# Bordures blanches à l’export d’un scan fait avec Notes



## TiTwo102 (31 Mai 2020)

Salut,

J’utilise une app tierce pour faire des scans. J’ai testé Notes pour voir ce que ça donnait et le traitement de l’image est beaucoup mieux. Par contre j’ai un problème. Une fois le scan fait il semble top, sauf qu’à l’export (par exemple si je veux l’enregistrer dans fichier, ou l’imprimer), de grosses bordures blanches s’ajoutent de tous les côtés et je me retrouve avec le scan en petit au milieu (et une page plus du tout au format A4).

j’ai testé l’export sur iPhone, iPad et Mac, même résultat. Ça rend donc la fonction de scan totalement inutilisable.

D’autres ont le même problème ?


----------



## Nicolarts (1 Juin 2020)

Tu veux vraiment un scan "parfait" alors achète toi un vrai scanner. 

Car l'application d'un scan en photo n'apporte pas le même résultat que un vrai scanner. J'utilise le scan comme "express" si on me demande refaire un scan avec un bon qualité alors je le fais avec un vrai scanner et puis le résultat est parfait. 

Canon, HP et Brother, ils proposent les applications pour le scan et il faut les utiliser pour un scan parfait avec un vrai scanner. 

Par expérience que j'ai eu, je n'ai pas encore eu des soucis avec les applications via iOS/PadOS avec ces marques mais avec Brother et HP, c'est plus souvent d'avoir les problèmes de connexion entre macOS et l'imprimante/Scanner. C'est pour ça, j'ai toujours Windows 10 à côte en cas ou d'un souci...


----------



## Chris K (1 Juin 2020)

TiTwo102 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J’utilise une app tierce pour faire des scans. J’ai testé Notes pour voir ce que ça donnait et le traitement de l’image est beaucoup mieux. Par contre j’ai un problème. Une fois le scan fait il semble top, sauf qu’à l’export (par exemple si je veux l’enregistrer dans fichier, ou l’imprimer), de grosses bordures blanches s’ajoutent de tous les côtés et je me retrouve avec le scan en petit au milieu (et une page plus du tout au format A4).
> 
> ...



J’ai également une marge mais le document n’est pas « petit au milieu ».
Avec l’appli Scanner Pro c’est pareil (quoique la marge est bien plus réduite).

Comme dit par @Nicolarts il n’y a qu’avec mon scanner matériel que le résultat est parfait.


----------



## TiTwo102 (1 Juin 2020)

Le document n’est pas minuscule. Disons que si on prenait une page A4, les marge feraient 2 ou 3 cm de chaque côté. En plus elles sont inégales, ce qui fait que le document n’est même plus au format A4.

Ce qui est dommage, c'est que contrairement aux autres scanner, je trouve le traitement d’Apple beaucoup mieux et le rendu meilleur. il y a juste ces marges qui sont vraiment pénibles. Elle n’apparaissent d’ailleurs pas dans le scan qui est dans Notes. Elles sont ajoutées uniquement à l’extraction, sans aucune raison.

Je ne cherche pas un résultat parfait, le problème n’est d’ailleurs pas la fonction scanner en elle même, qui fait plus que le job,  mais un bug à l’extraction. J’ai trouvé un vieux post sur Reddit avec le même problème, Apple ne semble donc pas pressé de le résoudre.


----------



## Chris K (1 Juin 2020)

TiTwo102 a dit:


> Elle n’apparaissent d’ailleurs pas dans le scan qui est dans Notes. Elles sont ajoutées uniquement à l’extraction, sans aucune raison.



C’est vrai. J’avais d’ailleurs testé le fait de partager le résultat obtenu dans un raccourci créant un PDF sans marge. Ça marche pas.


----------



## TiTwo102 (1 Juin 2020)

J’etais pas allé jusque là, mais c’est bien dommage ce comportement. Le traitement de l’image par note fait que ça se rapproche beaucoup d’un scan.

J’ai testé l’app HP. Le résultat est très bon aussi. Mieux que les autres applis du genre. Avoir un scan est effectivement le mieux, mais selon les besoins c’est cher et encombrant pour pas grand chose.


----------



## Chris K (1 Juin 2020)

TiTwo102 a dit:


> Avoir un scan est effectivement le mieux, mais selon les besoins c’est cher et encombrant pour pas grand chose.



Surtout que des fois y a des surprises : j’ai une imprimante / scan HP. Très pratique pour la numérisation de plusieurs feuilles depuis le bac d’alimentation.
Seul soucis, la version iOS de l’application qui pilote ça ne propose pas le scan recto/verso


----------



## TiTwo102 (2 Juin 2020)

C’est l’app HP smart ?


----------



## Chris K (2 Juin 2020)

TiTwo102 a dit:


> C’est l’app HP smart ?



Oui


----------



## TiTwo102 (2 Juin 2020)

Ah oui quand même. C’est carrément l’app qui bride l’imprimante !

Je trouve ça incroyable, surtout qu’HP est pas un débutant dans le domaine. A ta place j’aurais ramené l’imprimante en magasin direct. C’est effectivement bon à savoir !


----------



## Chris K (2 Juin 2020)

TiTwo102 a dit:


> Ah oui quand même. C’est carrément l’app qui bride l’imprimante !
> 
> Je trouve ça incroyable, surtout qu’HP est pas un débutant dans le domaine. A ta place j’aurais ramené l’imprimante en magasin direct. C’est effectivement bon à savoir !



Ben c’est à dire que c’est une grosse imprimante... et je l’utilisais avant ma migration sur iPadOS.
J’avoue je comprends pas cette limitation. Peut-être que ça fonctionne sur d’autres imprimantes de la même marque. Bizarre.


----------



## Nicolarts (5 Juin 2020)

Je n'aime pas trop les HP actuellement car les imprimantes/scanner sont beaucoup moins bien qu'avant. Je vous conseille changer l'imprimante dans un autre marque que tu choisiras.


----------

